# Sensor ajuda a alertar para erupção de vulcões



## Rog (21 Set 2010 às 10:54)

*Sensor ajuda a alertar para a entrada em erupção de vulcões*

Um grupo de cientistas da Universidade de Newcastle, em Inglaterra, criou um sensor que pode ser colocado no interior de um vulcão e avisar se ele está prestes a entrar em erupção. Este sensor não é "mais" do que um radiotransmissor que aguenta temperaturas acima de 900 graus Celsius.

Segundo um artigo publicado no sítio do jornal britânico Daily Mail, na concepção do sensor foi utilizada uma mistura de silício com carbono, materiais similares aos que são usados na construção de aviões e que se encontram preparados para aguentar temperaturas extremamente altas.

O dispositivo pode medir mudanças nos níveis dos gases vulcânicos - como dióxido de carbono e óxido sulfúrico -, enviando as informações recolhidas, em tempo real, para uma base de dados de modo a ajudar a prever se a actividade registada no vulcão causará uma erupção num curto espaço de tempo. Uma inovação com extrema importância já que, actualmente, "não é possível monitorizar com precisão o que se passa no interior de um vulcão e a maior parte das informações é recolhida após uma erupção", explicou Alton Horsfall, director da equipa de investigação.

Os cientistas trabalham agora na criação de um dispositivo com o tamanho de um telemóvel, para que possa ser usado em outros locais além de vulcões. A equipa está ainda a desenvolver um micro-veículo para ser usado na obtenção de informações sobre meio ambiente em lugares remotos. "Se alguém disparar uma bomba subterrânea, por exemplo, o aparelho pode informar com exactidão o que aconteceu antes de ser enviada uma equipa", concluiu Horsfall.

Fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1667144&seccao=Tecnologia


----------

